# Michigan bulk salt pricing



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone received this seasons salt pricing yet? Just wondering how everyone is doing with the Detroit Salt tragedy.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes...price is up significantly from one vendor but so is our allocation.

Another said the pricing is about the same and availability is not an issue. 

Still waiting on #3. 

I was told at the Symposium by a Compass rep they would be selling to contractors this year. He lied.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes...price is up significantly from one vendor but so is our allocation.
> 
> Another said the pricing is about the same and availability is not an issue.
> 
> ...


A salesman lied?!?!?....What's this world coming to?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> A salesman lied?!?!?....What's this world coming to?


I know...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> A salesman lied?!?!?....What's this world coming to?


You could say his compass was off


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You could say his compass was off


Stupid pun month???


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's try to stick to the discussion, please


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's try to stick to the discussion, please


Na...

Haven you spoken to Kissner?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> A salesman lied?!?!?....What's this world coming to?


Must have been a car salesman before.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 195166












What kind of prices are you guys seeing for bagged deicer product and what are you using


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear from Kissner yet.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I just saw the algoma innovator docking, which usually means we're getting more of that good kanadian salt. Maybe the meatchickens will get some good brown salt.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> I just saw the algoma innovator docking, which usually means we're getting more of that good kanadian salt. Maybe the meatchickens will get some good brown salt.


If you're referring to the Egyptian salt, that stuff was garbage and doesn't deserve to be called "salt"


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> If you're referring to the Egyptian salt, that stuff was garbage and doesn't deserve to be called "salt"


But its cheaper.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> If you're referring to the Egyptian salt, that stuff was garbage and doesn't deserve to be called "salt"


If you say so...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The Brown won’t let you down...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

No one has returned me any official pricing. I heard wind of $69-89 here. The port stock piles are building to unseen amounts.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive seen one "estimated price" so far over here in the NE at 98-110/ton delivered.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

OKKK. Got ROCK SALT USA for $135 ton. Lucky I kept our price in line with last year.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> OKKK. Got ROCK SALT USA for $135 ton. Lucky I kept our price in line with last year.


Seems a little high. I was hoping for better pricing this year. Looks like another new pile on the dock today.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

My paving friend mentioned the lower pricing. Ill play the waiting game again.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Its always difficult to judge by what's on Jones island. Quite a bit of it leaves the area.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cjames808 said:


> OKKK. Got ROCK SALT USA for $135 ton. Lucky I kept our price in line with last year.


Delivered or FOB?

I just signed my small pile of Clearlane green lock in contract at $119 FOB...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

110$ for American salt


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> 110$ for American salt


How much for non- American???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Price from vendor #2 dropped a whopping 4%, still want a 50% "booking fee." 

But it is domestic salt, not African or South American. And not tied into the pile that can be shut off


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> How much for non- American???


120, no joke.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> 120, no joke.


$120 for Brown salt??....The nerve


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

They should pay you $120 to take that crap


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The Italian solar salt we were using last year was basically water disguised as salt..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> The Italian solar salt we were using last year was basically water disguised as salt..


Time to hire a consultant to tell you what to do...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> $120 for Brown salt??....The nerve


Yea especially when American Mulch was at 89$ per yard direct ship with in 20 miles of the bridge.

The ambassador bridge, not the Free bridge...


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

Who has access to Detroit salt for pickup?


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Lesco/site one just quoted me $125/ton and local nursery quoted me $165/ton for 50T. Unknown what type of salt it is

Does anyone have any insight on site ones salt and is this price in line with anyone else?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The most recent price I received was 110$ per yard for blue salt


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> The most recent price I received was 110$ per yard for blue salt


Was that delivered or picked up?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MotorCityGrading said:


> Was that delivered or picked up?


Picked up


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Picked up


Would you mind to PM me a contact?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

In WI. I’m am getting $98-115 picked up. cargill white and rock salt USA. 

$103-125 delivered. The piles are huge and they are saying they’ll hold tonnage but I do not trust them. 

We are making a larger bin this season.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

My trusty sources throughout Meatchickin have stated there is going to be no salt shortage this year...


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

Who needs blue salt in the Metro Detroit area?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you call the company I gave you?


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Did you call the company I gave you?


Yes but i did get a source for cheaper


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

MotorCityGrading said:


> Who needs blue salt in the Metro Detroit area?


I do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I do.


Who do?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I do.


Lapeertuckians will marry anything...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

MotorCityGrading said:


> Who needs blue salt in the Metro Detroit area?


I have Brown...It won't let you down


----------



## MotorCityGrading (Jan 16, 2018)

Defcon 5 said:


> I have Brown...It won't let you down


It has let me down, American for the win!


----------

